# Steelhead thought for the day.



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Is it just me or is anyone else bummed about all the fish they are catching in Eireau and Wheatley? 

Am I the only selfish one out there that wishes they would have a crappy season so that there would be more fish returning to the Lower Huron and Steelhead Alley?


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

mfs686 said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else bummed about all the fish they are catching in Eireau and Wheatley?
> 
> Am I the only selfish one out there that wishes they would have a crappy season so that there would be more fish returning to the Lower Huron and Steelhead Alley?


Are they catching more than they usually do out there on the lake? Are more people targeting them than in past years? Or does this occur every year? Or both?


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Swampbuckster said:


> Are they catching more than they usually do out there on the lake? Are more people targeting them than in past years? Or does this occur every year? Or both?


The last two summers the fishing was really slow, mainly because of the weather but there were a few other theories. The usual the OMNR doesn't know what they are doing. The Ohio DNR are not stocking enough fish. That one really cracks me up because Michigan guys are complaining that the OH DNR are not stocking enough Steelhead for them to catch in Canada. Asian Carp. Commercial Fishermen. Full Moon Cycle. Trudeau. You name it. 

This summer was hot and the I guess the thermocline set so it seems like they are catching a lot more fish this year. Limits are a lot more common and I have heard reports of guys hooking over 30 fish in a trip. The fishing is still going strong over there and it has me wondering how late the run will start back on our side of the lake. Of course with the fishing being so good it means more people are fishing and catching more fish. I know it's a drop in the bucket, compared to the total population, but that selfish side of me can't help but wish the season would suck on the north side.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Never worry about steelhead, there is enough to go around. In a week they will be starting their fall run in Northern Michigan and the UP. You guys down south will have to fish for walleyes until mid October before the steelhead start down there.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

mfs686 said:


> The last two summers the fishing was really slow, mainly because of the weather but there were a few other theories. The usual the OMNR doesn't know what they are doing. The Ohio DNR are not stocking enough fish. That one really cracks me up because Michigan guys are complaining that the OH DNR are not stocking enough Steelhead for them to catch in Canada. Asian Carp. Commercial Fishermen. Full Moon Cycle. Trudeau. You name it.
> 
> This summer was hot and the I guess the thermocline set so it seems like they are catching a lot more fish this year. Limits are a lot more common and I have heard reports of guys hooking over 30 fish in a trip. The fishing is still going strong over there and it has me wondering how late the run will start back on our side of the lake. Of course with the fishing being so good it means more people are fishing and catching more fish. I know it's a drop in the bucket, compared to the total population, but that selfish side of me can't help but wish the season would suck on the north side.


Yeah, pretty sure all those guys are keeping those fish, and yeah, with numbers like that, I guess I would too. I have nothing against keeping steelhead but release many of them out of the H but also put wayyy less fuel and expenses going after them in the rivers. Regardless, I have a feeling we will have good numbers of fish come mid November.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)




----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Shoeman said:


>



Trout Run @ PA?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Yup! Web pic


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

I hope we have a good season that means I'll have 5 fish this year


----------



## davido (Feb 2, 2009)

Elk5012 said:


> I hope we have a good season that means I'll have 5 fish this year


That means you havent had a good year since I've been fishing with you then.LOL


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> Trout Run @ PA?


Oh, thought that was below coffee in Huroc Park!!!


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Swampbuckster said:


> Oh, thought that was below coffee in Huroc Park!!!


Watch what you post......someone on here will take you seriously and then the whole thing will blow up and people will be elbow to elbow down at Huroc.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

mfs686 said:


> Watch what you post......someone on here will take you seriously and then the whole thing will blow up and people will be elbow to elbow down at Huroc.


Well for your knowledge I was at Huroc yesterday and that is exactly what it looked like.:lol:


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

junkman said:


> Well for your knowledge I was at Huroc yesterday and that is exactly what it looked like.:lol:


The Chinooks must be in thick!!


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Dude they are just stacking up in the river.In fact tell everybody you know.:lol:


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Swampbuckster said:


> The Chinooks must be in thick!!


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Well according to the reports the Steelhead have left northern lake erie and are headed south. Now all we need are some cooler temps and rain.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

mfs686 said:


> Well according to the reports the Steelhead have left northern lake erie and are headed south. Now all we need are some cooler temps and rain.


Yay! Bring on the two dozen steelhead to run the Huron!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

A buddy of mine got more than 2 dozen Steelhead in 3 days, last spring. At Huroc park. He doesn't fish the Huron at this time of year, though.


----------



## happydj (Jun 20, 2012)

How about Atlantic plants at Huroc park...that could become exciting.


----------

